# Hi 2 everyone going 2 sheffield! part 5



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home girls 

  

pam xx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

claire hun im so sorry that it turned out this way for you partner..i cant say anything to make you feel better.i know exactly how you feel babe.if you want to talk email me.once again im so sorry!  .

                                                    love and hugs kaz xxxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi claire

i sent you a personal message....so sorry girl for you both...sending you a big hug....
love baileypippin xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Dear Claire,
So sorry to hear this news, sending you lots of ((((hugs)))).
love Piper x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello everyone..just wanted to say hello and thinking of you all....its hard to know what to say when claires not had good news...so ill leave it for another day...just wanted to check in with you all....
lots love baileypips x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi .
dont worry im ok. feel empty ,dead ,but i knew that it wouldnt work. i feel worse cos nige thought it had worked. i knew  at the weekend that id stopped feelin lethargic and by monday looked spotty like the af was on the way.tried to kid myself this morning that maybe it was only spotting but now its like niagra falls.
maybe i should face facts that im never gonna be a mummy.


thanks to all of you for the pms and support
rach i dont think i could speak to you ,without bawling
bailey, my mobile packed up today, ha ,gr8 stuff
mel, thanks for your email address

i guess if i got nothing else out of this , a least i made some new mates
love to you all 
claire


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello everyone

well i am back home and the doggies just eaten me alive big sloppy licks all over...just going to go to bed for a while got bit sore throat and headache...before i start cleaning...DEEP JOY!!
Claire , been thinking about you all day...i know you  hurting and it must feel like you never going  to be a mummy...i know youll not give up you got that fighting spirit...just must be heart rendering when you thought maybe this was your time...hows nige coping?..dispite how upset you feeling..you still found the time to leave us all message saying at least you made some new friends...shows what good spirits and strength you got...i for one will be egging you back on the ladder of trying...after you and nige taking the time to get over this cycle and all the bloody drugs get out your system...when i spilt with my husband after 12 years togther at 32 i cried more for the thought of never having children..we never had problems just busy with jobs and renovating houses..i thought id left it too late..having met someone else...felt another blow when he told me he couldnt have them...think thats why i turned into  doris day and got lots dogs and a cute house bunny!!! i work with so many girls who had their careers and left it too late and saw the heartache and i knew that i never wanted that to be ...after all i think i had so much love and life experiences to  share with a little person ... i have never let that goal slip from my mind and through all the ups and downs kept that focus...i think we have to for our own sanity...i know i am very lucky and got a little pot belly...16 and half weeks an counting every minute and i dont think any of us will ever truly think we did it till we have that little baby in our arms.....i know it seems there been a run of bad luck lately but by sharing our experiences joys and tears  we all helping each other thorugh this difficult time..its amazing we all sharing the same experiences yet met on a web site and never met...faith in the human spirit eh...well its bank holiday ..and we are goin to go to cornwall camping..(minus the dogs) just for four days...been all  round the world but guess what never been to cornwall...is that clotted cream land?
extra big hugs for claire rach and mel..
love baileypippin xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to say hi and hope everyone is OK!
I'm now on stronger antibiotics as the first lot didn't work but I'm starting to feel a bit better! Emotionally I'm still up and down but determined to survive and try again as I'm sure you all are as well!

Lots of love to you all and keep in touch
Love Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Claire, I know I'm late with this but I'm so sorry you did nt the result you deserve.  You're a strong lass and I know you will get there one day.

Rach, I hope your infection clears up soon.  The emotional side must be harrowing but to be physically ill on top of all that must be horrendous.  I had an infection after our 1st ivf and that was bad enough.  I'm thinking of you hun.

I still feel uneasy about starting tx in Oct without having my endo looked again but I'm scared of delaying because of my age.  I'm going to chat with my GP on 20th Sept to get a private consultation with gyny for a second opinion.

Good news though...we are going to Portugal, the Algarve on Sunday!!!!!!  We are staying in a 5 star hotel by the sea!!!!  Do you think I'll be able to lose 2 stone by then?  lol.

Take care girls.

Love

Becca
X


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hey becca,
thanks for your kind words , im feelin a bit better now. i think we are gonna give it one last attempt, its been tricky cos nige really felt strongly about callin it a day ( and dear nigie if u r readin this ,thanks and i love you!) but hes agreed to one last go. financially we cant fund go after go ,and emotionally i have to accept my marriage is more important than the pursuit of a child. 
remind me of this wont you if it all goes tits up again!!!!

gettin a 2nd opinion seems like a good idea,sometimes i think we put too much faith into one persons opinion.

we are loooking for a hoilday too, the algarve is nice ,we went there on honeymoon (but had twin beds , F**K nowt ever goes right for us!!)  hope you have a crackin time , and all of us will have to meet up at some point. hey how about a day trip to cess pool, sorry blackpool!!!! just joking..  

take care love claire xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh yeah I day trip to Blackpool can I go on all the rides!!!!!!!

Hi Becca nice to hear from you, I agree talk it over with your Gyni and get a 2nd opinion, when did you last have your bits looked at! (not like that you dirty minded girls!) Glad you've managed to book a holiday it sounds very posh!

Claire glad you managed to talk nige into 1 more go! (nige if your reading this we love you too!!!!!!!!!) I think we sometimes have to decide that this time is the last time and leave it at that! (not easy i know! I've always said 3 maximum but that was before the miscarriage!)

Bailypippin - Not heard from you for a couple of days hope your OK and have been enjoying the bank Holiday!

Piper hope your weekend went well with your family,

Kaz , mel and the new girls hope you are all ok

I'm going back to work tomorrow and I'm absolutely sh*ting myself but I think its better to do it before I go to Scotland at the weekend so I'll go and get it over and done with!

Lots of love to you all
Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

evening you lot.
where are you all , im missing you.
hey juliet ( sorry cant do bailey p any more , your way too glam for that) hope your a big fat lump now after all that cornish cream tea n ice cream.

rach ,you will be fine at work, but if anyone upsets you ,let me know and i"ll send my "Boys" round to sort em out!!!  seriously take it easy chuck, im off to tesco tommorow to stock up on m and m brownies upon your reccomendation.

hello to kaz ,melanie (hope your hangin in there girl) sunflower, piper and becca.

come on who else is up for some bonding (not bondage you pervs), juliet can hold the bags ,she cant go on the rides, (lucky b**CH) .oops im gonna get thrown off the board for cussin!  

love claire 
ps when are you lot gonna give me xtra bubbles ,ive been bumping your totals up!!!!

pps, becca , recommend half a bottle of califig and 2 diuretic tablets for easy weight loss, well it worked for me the day b4 i got weighed at care for the funding!!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello All,
Hope you had a great weekend! Sorry for not posting, i've been rushing round like a blue a*sed whatsit!! Have been keeping an eye on you all though!
Bailey P - hope you had a great time in Cornwall the clotted cream sounds yummy! I still need to lose 5lb b4 i start stimms so no nice things for me... back on the carrot express!!!
Rach, Good luck going back to work this morning - hope all is ok.
Becca, Portugal and the sun sounds lovely... i'm feeling very jealous! Hope your endo isn't too bad as it looks like we will be buddies. My af was late again so am only now checking for ovulation. I don't reckon i'll have EC til mid oct now!!
Claire, glad you and dh are having one more go.. it is hard isn't it. I remember at the start of this journey being adamant that i wouldn't go through ivf and now it's a case of how many times! I've said that we'll throw in the towel this time next year if not successful - so remind me of that!! You made me laugh with your weightloss tips, definately one to remember! And i've done some bubbles for you!!
Hello to everyone else, hope you're all ok
love Piper xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello everyone
well got back late last night and actually went to devon and not cornwall which is indeed the home of clotted cream we only had it once...big yummy treat...it was fab weathr down there we both got bit sun kissed some lovely places... had a really nice time..missed my big sloppy doggies though..although they been spoilt while im away...mum been making them salmon sandwiches no less!

anyway girls rach so glad your infection is clearing up...hope work went ok today...

claire glad you decided to have another go...you got some frosties what about fet without the drugs is that an option? you still only a young wee lass not an old dolly like me 35...so you gottat give it another couple gos...i know it tough for nige too...putting up with us girls hormones once a month is bad enough let alone 5 solid weeks and i too beleive a relationship between two people is the most important thing and anything else is a blessing...but having said that...its something you want i could understand his relunctunace maybe after 5 or six times cos im sure that could screw up everyones heads a bit but not after a few times(sorry nige no sympathy this end)...and im all for striving for things we want in life..and its much tougher for us than them no matter how bad they think they got it..its us who stick the needle in have the tears..and the heartache...they just gotta be strong and see above the drugs and the drama...and be there for  us in sickness and in health....so im glad you decided to have another go...tell him you ll buy him a portable dvd player and 3 hot steamy ******  dvd for his next visit to the quiet room at care!!! 
it s years since i been to blackpool...yeh lucky me gets to hold the bags..but i reckon i can go on the log flume and only if we can go and see canon and ball or ken dodd at the theatre ...or orville even better...!!!  

becca ...i bet you counting your days till you go to protugal ..have a lovely time..
so there is going to be a couple you all staring treatment sept oct  ish time so it not long......

im doing ok  ...body seems to have settle down(dare is ay the words) but still scared everyday and nicker checking...it never goes away that...ill be 17 weeks on wednesday...but the wierdist thingis...mark was hav ing a little squeese of the old lar lars and liquid came out very wierd...told him to stop suckling ..otherwise ill be producing full bottle milk...got a little bit of a belly but nothing else changed even after eating all the cakes and clotted cream only put on a 1 llb.....going to go out for a long walk with my dogs...piper you only got a bit to loose girl 5llbs although im sure they the hardest..what a bout doing the ten day detox in zita west not only loose a bit but helps prepare your kidneys..i did a 7 day detox for my kidneys and flet better after....alhtough boring as hell!
hi kazz what you been up to
and cazzi how are you....a mummy with a succesfull ivf and she is four...ill be picking your brains for all these feelings im getting and all the worries and ...well only 29 days till my scan...so dont know if ill hold out till then might go for a private scan just to put my mind at rest..
anyway catch you all later
love baileypippin(juliet to claire)  xxx


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hiya girls  

Just wanted to tell everyone that I started d/r yesterday and dh did my first ever injection last night, I thought I might have been nervous over the w/end but I was fine, can't wait to do the next one today, I guess I'm wishing the days away quicker to get to stimms.  I have an app. at care on 12 Sept for further injection trianing and blood test. I'm still waiting for any side effects, none so far, ooooh perhaps I'll be lucky and not get any  

Baileypipin - Glad u had a nice time in Devon, lovely part of the country and ohhh those clotted cream teas, and clotted cream fudge glad I don't live there, I l know I'd end up very round.  By the way congratulations on your pregnancy.

Claire & Piper - I hope everything works out for you both this time around.  This is my first go so I can't begin to imagine what I'd do if it doesn't work first time. DH and I have talked about it and have said we'd see how we coped with the effects of this cycle. Tho I think deep down I'm sure we'll keep trying while ever finances allow.

Hi to everyone else, hope to get to know you all soon.

Love Sunflower x

Ps Claire I've blown you a bubble


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I survived work but only just! managed not to cry on anyone but boy am I tired feel like I've done 3 days work! Don't think the infection is totally gone yet! Back at the hospital on friday for them to check me over!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Claire if I knew how to blow bubbles I would send you a bucket load but you know how think I am when i comes to computers! Make sure you save some of those brownies for me!!!!!!!!!!!!! although I've got awful tooth ache, Murray says I've been grinding my teeth in my sleep!

Bailypips can't believe you've only put a pound on you skinny wretch me and Claire are back off to fat club to loose our extra pounds and its a lot more than 1, glad you had a good weekend

Becca - You maybe made a mistake saying you lived in Blackpool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like we might be descending on you!

Piper - sounds like the diet is going well I've been keeping an eye on you on the Care board and you've done really well!

Caz and Mel are you both OK

Sunflower great news that you've started down regging a bit early for side effects yet! make sure you drink lots of water and Green tea (I can hear the rest of you groaning you naughty girls!)

Lots of love to you all
Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Just a quickie! ooer!!
Sunflower, good luck with your cycle, glad your first jab went ok. Hope you don't get any side effects - i didn't i was fab, in fact my dh said i had less mood swings than normal and suggested i stay on it!!! Shame i don't dr this time  
Rach, to blow bubbles look at where the bubble count is under everyones names and you will see the words blow and burst. If you click on blow it will add a bubble to that person  and clicking on burst will take one away  . Now you can blow me some bubbles  
p.s That choccie cake you forced me to eat didn't ruin the diet! Not sure how though it must be all those miles i had to drive!!
Sending you all lots of love and blowing some more bubbles to you all
love Piper x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

evening you lot 
rach ,glad you survived work, theres a brownie in the cupboard  with your name on it! mmm teeth grinding ,how alluring , have to get you a gum shield !!

juliet, keep up girl , its mel that had the frosties not me ,im never that lucky! i vote we go see the krankies , eighties entertainment does it get any better!

thanks for the bubbles bubble blowers
sunflower well done with the jabs, wait till; your down regging and stimming ,two jabs at once.oh and the green tea, b*ll*cks, dont bother, its foul !

today has been eventful we have decided on a holiday to cyprus, 4*,in either coral bay or paphos on the 21st sept, gonna book it tommorow,and have my review appointment on the 30thof sept wiv mr shakur (2pac)or however its spelt.
i guess then i should fone the bank for a remortgage on the house!

hi to all ive missed,

reb, youve gone quiet on us since the excursion to your place was mentioned, tryin to tell us summat! 
love claire xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Bubbles all round yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Claire -I've been to Pathos it was very nice so can recoomend there! That Brownie better not have teeth marks on it young lady!
I vote for Orvil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Piper - in the foggy recess's of my brain I remebr the chocolte cake incident went something like " Piper would you like some cake" "oh yes please can I have one of everything" so I don't think I can be balmed for you eating it ! Just bear in mind that I'm back on the diet when I get back from Scotland so next time you are over we will only be eating rabbit food!

Off to bed! Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello,
ok if the majority want keith harris hows about this...... i hate that duck!!!!








rach i didnt bite ya brownie ,but nige licked it 

love claire xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

claire 

the scariest thing is i do a mean impression of orville" i wish i could fly" without moving my lips...!!! no word of a lie...used to have a orville and nookie bear when i was little and drove everybody mad with my impressions...although now i only do them when im seriously drunk...mark tells me to shut up...cos it scares him!!! also do "i want a drink of water sketch"...hahaha  i like cuddles as well cos he hates the duck!!!
your madder thatn me...where did you find that...get us booked in girl!!

hi sunflower...congratulations on getting on the start of your ivf treatment..how did your seconed injection go...?..i hated the needles..but i was sort of ok with them just bit moody but think that had more to do with the fear of the needle..and the whole treatment......thanks for your congratulations to me on my pregancy...i was succesfull first time so hope that gives you lots of encouragemnt....i recommend accupuncture especially before and straight after transfer and lots water...also cut out all rubbish..i survivied on pj smoothies!!but have to say now im all smoothied out...infact all my cravings have now gone and i dont know what i fancy anymore..are you working ?
hey girls you all seem intent on getting on the wieght loss...well ican say a very effective way but not one to reccomend...is a separation or divorce...i lost stone and half ...took me 2 years to get back to normal...or the other thing is do the london marathon!!! No takers on them both of them get you right down to skin and bone....not attractive a bit of meat much better...i put half a stone on with the drugs especially taking the clyclogest till 11 weeks...god i hated that stuff..then it took about 3 weeks to get back to normal...

hey claire sos got you and mel mixed up with the frosties....im trying to keep pace.. do you and rach have a cupboard at work that you keep chocolate in? have you too met yet?
anyway looks like another hot one today...take it easy everyone love bailey pippin xx


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi

Baileypippin - 2nd injection went ok, it seems weird but don't like the idea of injecting in the right thigh don't know why that is, I'd much rather stick with the left but clinic told me to alternate.  I'm feeling a little run down today I'm covered in spots on my chin and have started with a sore throat so looks like i'm getting a cold. I'm trying to eat healthy (tho it's difficult sometimes as I'm such an emotional eater) and fortunately for me I love green tea and have drunk it for years so it's no hardship for me to drink more.  I've booked an appointment for acupuncture for the day I'm due to start stimms and I'll take it from there. I work in a GPs surgery on a morning and teach piano to children 2 evenings a week.  Work have been really good and have said they'll go with the flow re time off etc.  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well.

Sorry if this has been mentioned before but those of you who have had treatment before did you go straight back to work after et or did you take some time off, if so how long?

Love Sunflower x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sunflower - I would recommend having all of the 2ww off particularly with your history of miscariaage ( so sorry honey I had one 2 weeks ago and its horrendous (((BIG HUG))) hope the cold is not too bad!

Nothing much to report other than Claire is as funny as she comes across on here!!!!!!!!!!

We're seriously thinking of making the Blackpool trip a reality who else is up for it?

Lots of Love 
Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

alright you lot,
ok the "secrets "out ive met rach in the flesh, very witty she is too . you gals are tops!
come on who else is up for the excursion, it will be a right laff , dont say you lot are gonna leave me and rach to it?!

juliet, my glam little cyber chum,i quite literally searched the web for the orville link,  i hoped it would make you smile,you do realise that when we meet you you will be doing the orville impression, and sober! yes mad pretty much sums me up . goes with the territory of the job i guess.i wasnt bein funny about you gettin me n mel mixed up , hell i confuse myself frequently

sunflower, as rach says take the 2ww off , its boring as hell ,but at least you wont think well what if i hadnt worked etc, also you can get acquainted with **** tv ,like myself and juliet (bailey pips), theres loads of it ,my personal faves are carbooty and cash in the attic.

piper ,i can quite believe rach forced that choccy cake down your mush, she did the exact same thing to me today ,but with a brownie (the cake variety ,not a prepubesant girl in yellow and brown!) 

love to all of you 
claire xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Claire I think we might need to arrange for you to be sectioned! Or at least to take some pretty serious anti phychotics!


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

morning all 

you two nutters are making me laugh.....gald you too met up..and had a good chat..all though rach remind me not to see claire if i need stitches cos im sure she going to make me have big belly laughs...i think we might be scaring the others that the drugs have lasting side effects!!
claire i knew you werent been funny...just telling me it wasnt you..even though you just met had you seen each other before but not actually realised who each other was..i tell you its a small world eh...

sunflower yes i think take the two weeks off...as you will get very tired in the afternoon...but if you just working in the morning it might not be that bad...and maybe youll be glad of the teaching of the piano in the evening...get them to play orheus in the underworld ...cos thats how you might be feeling ...let off some steam...it is boring but as claire says you  get all anitqued and ready steady cooked up!!i would definatley take the first 3 days off completely...now i know he might be ok but maybe your chap could have one or two sessions of accupuncture..this also just makes sure the little swimmers in tip top form...they say always best for both to have it...anyway i just think it a great excuse for them to have some needles for a change...my chap had low sperm and clumping and it greatly improved him..thats why we had ivf icsi...infact if i ever want to try again going to try naturally but  with him having full accupuncture which is what i wanted to do in the first place but at the time he was having none of it and had no faith in it..but he changed his mind now!!plus i was very angry and moody on the treatment and he just didnt know how to handle me..so we fell out big time lots!!

anyway i got a terrible cold...been awake with dry cough all night im alrgiht till i lie down and then it really hurting baby when i cough so was getting scared i was going to cough him out...(i know you think im mad but it scares you ) so now im counting till my scan 27 days..im going to find out whether girl or boy but mark doesnt want to know and i wont tell anyone else...i think im going to have to bite the bullet and buy some of them revolting maternity jeans...with the big stretchy kangaroo pouch at the front...its not so much putting on wieght but shape changing...one part of me is over joyed to see a bump the other is like oh my god not attractive...i know i should be embracing it...although im glad of a bit of wieght on my face pulling out those lines...toomuch sun and jet lag over the years catches up with you.....
anyway rach sent you back a pm...only two more days at work then you off to wee bonny scotland for that  well deserved holiday...hey you all seemed to have holidays booked scotland cypress algaarve...we got to wait till october as mark does driveways..so he only really works in summer...but i might go and see my friend in los angeles..i got a free ticket to use...working on a plane for ten hours is one thing but sitting there drives me mad. id rather be toting up and down saying tea coffee.. gong to ring her tonite..hey claire you think im this glam stewardess..honestly should see me most of the time with my dogs and wellies on look more like i have horses...took me three hours to bath all four of them yesterday with a hose outside i was wetter than them...it was epic!!
going to jet wash today the wall and drive..i mean how exciting is life ..the high lite of my day jetwashing!! 
chat later love to you all 
baileypippin xx


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi  

Well the cold is here with a vengeance. Have taken the day off work, I got up this morning and thought sod it I feel terrible, looks like its doing the rounds Baileypippin, hope we're both feeling better soon.  I don't think your mad, I can imagine the worry will never go away until you hold your precious bundle in your arms. That scan will be here before you know it.

Rach & Claire thanks for the info, I'm definately taking 3 days off and the second week in October I got 4 days leave anyway, which I reckon will be around the second half of 2ww, so I suppose I'll see how I feel when I eventually get there.

Hi to everyone else.

Love from a sniffly, snuffly Sunflower x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi  loony on line

rach , think your right ive lost it,bring me some temazies to calm me down. its the boredom!
hope all well at your check up tommorow, be thinkin of you .xx

sunflower, hope your sniffles get beta, treat yourself to some of those moisture tissues ,much kinder to your nose,(nice on your ass too) gotta ask , what the f88k is orpheus in the underworld?  is it some dodgy porno about some bird who hasnt had a brazilian recently? (no, ) trust juliet to know these things!

juliet... hope you feel beta soon too honey. i promise if you have an episiotomy i wont come to visit ,i dont want ya burstin your bits n stiches!
welcome to the world of the tub thumper, unfortunatley id love to loose a chin or two!
oooh im seeing you in some pretty pink maternity dungarees , they"d go ace with your manolos 
hey if you dont want that free ticket i can give it a good home! oooh is it for first class too,  if its for cattle class keep it , i have standards  
my days are just as exciting as yours, but im back to work tues , so only 4 more days to kill....
nige tried to teach me to play golf today .ha lets just say i wont be bookin my trip to palm springs anytime soon!!!
id never set eyes on rach till yesterday(just heard ov her reputation round the hossie!!!) she has a nice office job now, im still at the coal face of learning dis/mental heath!  but shes fab!
dont kid me ,i knoooow your glam even if your knee deep in wet dog!!! 


off for now 
c u later 
loads o love to you all
claire xxxxxxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hey claire
orpheus in the underworld..." the can can"  i can see you doing that...get them legs  kicking in the air...make a good night out that! beats come on eileen !!

sunflower me and you both..im just going to get some tixy lix or something like that....and some decent soft tissues for more nose!!

rach is your review tomorrow...?
love bp xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

p.s  pink britanny all american girl dungarees with a matching preeettty bows in my hair...pretty as a picture xxx a real homecoming girl xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Claire you are seriously off your head girlie! I've got a secret stash of rectal disappear in my office drawer for when I teach it too the the B grades! Its out of date but your very welcome to it!!!!!!! Stop trying to tell these lovely girls that I've got an evil reputation they'll not want to be my friend and then I'll cry!!!!!  and I do have to stand up teaching all day and some of the staff you lot employ have to be seen to be believed!
Seems like no-one wants to come on our Blackpool trip probably think the madness might rub off!

Sunflower - get yourself tucked up with a lemsip honey, I prefer "to buy or not to buy" to Claire's antique programmes!

Bailypips - how exciting that Mark does drives as mine needs doing!!!!!!! no money till the compo pays out though so it will have to be next year! Don't you go over doing it you naughty girl! I'm back at DRI in the morning to be checked over from the miscarriage! (oh Joy!) Please don't wear your wellies for our coffee sesh I'm a bit posh you know 
Those Dungies sound gorgeous!!!!!!!!

where are the rest of you girlies

lots of love
Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach, I don't think the rest of us can get a word in edgeways!!! 
I'm not sure if the world's ready for you and Claire!
Although Clare i'm glad you backed me up re choccie cake, Rach definately twisted my arm half way up my back before i reluctantly succumbed!! lol 
Bailey Pippin, how gorgeous do you sound in that lovely get up - do the wellies match the pink dungarees and ribbons?
Would love to come to Blackpool with you guys if you weren't so far away! But would seriously reccomend ear plugs for anyone joining the 2 of you!
Sunflower, hope you're getting on ok. I reccomend taking the whole 2 weeks off, i'm going to this time although i went back for a few days last time.
Sorry for being a lousy buddy at the moment, dh thinks i'm neglecting him with all the time i spend on here!
love to you all
Piper x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hullo....
be warned ive been out for curry and have consumed alcohol.... but am home early cos town ,well lairy aint the word. quite frankly some ov the girls out tonite ... i mean do these people have mirrors  juliet you have nothing to fear in your dungies ,wellies and ribbons,because believe me in donny town center on a thursday nite its frightful!

rach i dont know bout you but im wounded ..these people think we talk too much . ooooh feeelings. i have never heard rectal diazepam called "rectal disapear", are you sure you werent thinkin of something else there hon? if so ,purlease dont share it with us!  hey ive never been on a interview panel in my life (wonder why! cos i dont lick the corporate ass), if i had there would only be attractive young men at work, at which the last count was zilch. 
face it hon me n you are social pariahs, no one not even juliet is up for our excursion, 
PIPER, location is not an excuse you can meet us there ,chester aint so far, i promise not to talk lots. rach told me you 2 are very similar ,so your hardly quiet yourself gal! my husband felt left out too , he says im obsessed ,yet hes now the one who reads the thread ,and knows who everyone is! (dont ya nosey!) im with ya all the way on rachs force feeding antics.

juliet....long may you curse me for the dungies. ooh cant wait to meet you in the flesh. your a good laff, even if you are posh totty.just teasing ya  you take it easy , get mark to prop you up on lots o pillows, keep ya legs crossed when you cough. you must be the only person i would believe wouldnt let slip about the sex of the baby, have you actually told anyone else yet?  

any way enuff from me , folks will think im the gobby one 
loads o love 
clairex

ps ,have dumped the cookie monster on my signature for a pic of ruby ,ooh shes a cutie.


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Claire that rectal diazepam must be disappearing! was obviously on automatic pilot with the spell check!
OK OK I admit it I just want you all to be as fat as me! there I've said it!!!! choccie cake all round! Dread to think how fat I'll be by the time I get back from Scotland! oh well back to fat club and Salsacise for me!

Piper living in Cheshire is no excuse you could meet us there or come over the night before!

Please help me girls not sure I could cope with a full day of Claire on my own without a serious amount of drugs!

I'm a bit nervous about the hospital today !!!! will post back later, not sure I'm going to cope for a whole week without you lot!

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls
Only got in an hour ago from a 10am appt!!!! they weren't happy with the pain so have done loads of tests nothing sinister came up so just presuming that its everything settling down! 

Off to bonny Scotland in the morning so will be out of action for a week - how will I cope without you all? do you think they have internet cafes in the highlands 

Make sure you all behave in my absence!!!!!!

Piper just realised that I didn't say in my email great news about the ovulation and good luck with the HRT

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi r ach you probably gone.....have a great time you and murray...you just enjoy yourself...youll be able to catch up when you get back...claire will keep us all laughing through the ups and downs...
yesterday sounded like a long day but best they checked you over properly...
mark gone motor biking today so im having a day out at sundown pets centre with my nieces and nephews...had them yesterday all day....decided i prefer dogs to kids!!!...see you soon 

lots of shortcake biscuits and haggis(maybe not the haggis) 
enjoy love baileypippin xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi girlies

rach, why im writing this god knows cos your off to scotland, but good to know your ok physically (mentally we have a lot of work to do yet....!  hope you have a splendiferous time ...it will be quiet without ya.

juliet..im sorry but your names actually julie, as in andrews innit? mary poppins meets maria von trap rolled into one. actually hon ,could you run us up a new frock from some curtains ,ive nothing to wear!
my dogs are driving me nuts , lily the baby, is in season she keeps trying to hump poor ruby. ruby is seeking solace under the bed like in the picture .god i need to hoover under there more often, before kim and aggie come calling! hope your colds better sweetie x  will pm you later cos i got far too much to say, as usual.

sunflower ,hope your feelin better too, the drugs make you feel ropey enough without a snuffle too.get well soon x

piper. hope your dh lets you check in on us soon, whats new with you? are you progressin with the tx?

becca , kaz ,caza ,mel , hi , hope your all ok where ever you are!
sees you later claire xxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls hope you all ok..sunflower how you feeling ...how s the injections going...
when are you going into care..do you have to go monday for a blood test?
hey claire got a stinker of a head ache being julie andrews with the vontraps yesterday nothing compared to today...my nephew only three decided to keep changing his name all day so unless you got the right name he wouldnt speak...something to do with madagascar film.......think im coming under the bed with your ruby and the dust...sounds nice and quiet under there...just watched disco mania on tv...its all too exciting for me need to lie down......hope you having a nice night....rach and nige probably dancing to the bagpipes now in bonny scotland...while i had fish and chips on my own and disco mania on tv....woops i ment murray unless she run off with your nige...its the hormones or being with my mum all day she callls me all my brothers nieces and nephews names before she gets to mine...its hurtfull my own mum...im way down the pecking order....anyway off to bed ...oh all to myself ace...no snoring from the big grizzly bear..catch you tomorrow

hi piper. kazzi and cazzi mel.check in with us let us know what you up to otherwise it will be claire and i just talking ballony till rach gets back ....and sunflower needs all the support so please check in....becca in hiding since she heard rach and claire descending upon blackpool...where are you..ill save you from them...
night love baileypippin xx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi everyone!
                  finally managed to check in on you lot of nutters! lol.sorry i havent been on for a few days,but been busy working.a few of the women have gone on holidays and few young uns gone back to college,so have been doing tons of overtime.im off out up wheatley now to grab some atkins bars! lol.chat later.

                                            lots of love kaz xxxxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hurrah !!!    
at last another play mate , juliet and i are no longer alone ,dont be buggering off now kazzi  its getting a tad dull round here. come on we need you to help livin "things up. young uns .... bloody hell gal your only 36 you aint a bid yet! (well i hope not that means ive only got 5 years before im one!)
atkins bars..... mmm sound about as appitising as a weight watchers one. i think i shall go back to the fat club tommorow nite, as ive piled the weight back on (previously too fat for funding so had to rapidly become thinner ; see previous tip for laxatives and diuretics robbed off my mother).
it will be full of scrawny birds who dont need to loose weight, why is that ??
juliet , thats where my husband is when hes says hes playin golf, off trippin the light fantastic with rach.... mmm wait till he gets home!
plenty of space under the bed for you with the rubester. you can take the dyson under too save me a job! my dad does the name thing too ,i get the two sisters names first then if im really unlucky he calls me by the dogs name...parents..huh!

chow for now chums
claire x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello mad ones! How are you?
God Claire, I can't believe that you and Juliet have scared everyone off - Rach is gonna be mad at you too!!!!
DH on nights so have the computer to myself tonight and tomorrow!
Anyway onto me... I ovulated on Friday.. tmi possibly? Well with the short protocol i have to start on hrt a week after i ovulate? and take hrt for a couple of weeks, then af, then stimms!!   So it looks like i'm on my way again.
So please come back everyone, i'll need buddies!!
Sunflower, hope you're feeling better - how are those jabs going?
Kaz, atkins bars? they sound yucky! what's in them?
Claire, your house sounds like mine, i guess the joy of dogs is finding clumps of hair all over the place!
Juliet, you must be mad! That sounds like a real houseful - does everyone know your pg yet?
Rach, Sounds like you're having a great time with Murray and Nige?!?! missing you already!
Just a thought but is Becca on holiday? Maybe you two haven't frightened her off!
Well, i've been brave and done my bit - hope the madness doesn't rub off ! 
Love Piper x


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi girls

I'm still here. Still full of cold, I ended up taking a couple of days off work, planning on going back tomorrow,   quite enjoyed the time off, all that daytime tv you;ve mentioned, ok in small doses I guess.   

I go back to the clinic on the 12 Sept so another week to go of d/r which is going ok, don;t appear to have any side effects. AF not appeared either yet. 

Computer keeps playing up at the moment so sorry I havn't done any personals. I must get DH to have a look at the computer, you wouldn't believe he's a computer programmer, he can't even program the washing machine, so he says! 

Love sunflower x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi sunflower piper kazzi and of course claire...wouldnt forget you....

just a quickie so to speak....glad you all doing ok...sunflowe im not familiar with what the short protocol is so youll have to keep me up to date.........im sure your hubby a genious at the  washer he just not letting on...mark only just worked out that you dont put the conditioner in with the powder..i tell you if i have a little boy im gonna buy him all that stuff like toy washers and ironing boards and a tiny tim...

not that any of you probably do but normandie kieth is a writer for the daily mail and she been trying to concieve and havea baby and had lots of attempts...well i just read that her last attempt she had  accupuncture and quess what ..shes pregnant..she followed the zita west thing..always good to hear famous people and gaby (rugy players wife whats her name logan) she just had twins from ivf...so its alway good to hear news..
well went to watch mark on his bike today racing he really good...bless him his leathers split..hes growing his belly in competiion with mine...men are so competitive always got to have bigger and better!!!! we got two crosstrainers at home which are stood dormant at the moment so anyones well come to come and use them..we bought them from agym auction in anticipation of a bigger house or maybe just a tidy gagarge would of been good...but allas we have small house with two crosstrainers taking all the room up...great for drying clothes on.....well im going to start swimming this week ..also i got some day passes for cannons...so if anyone fancys a sort of mini health day well bit gym swim and coofee after we could do that...still not told anyone else im pregant but it is four months today or 17 and half weeks...22 days till scan...although i have to say not a lot seems to  be happening so bit scary...not feeling anytwinges or cramps  for first time...so yep you guessed it now im worrying all not welll...no pleasing ..plus the dog did put his paws really heavy on my tummy was like a punch....the cold stilll linguring around... i just been invited to go for promtion at work to a higher up trolley dolly..there is lots coprporate bull brown nosing to read and lots work to prepare...it s not just tea and coffe and chicken and beef you know...oh no they have to make it rocket science... and you really have to know all the stuff on oil and buisness and shares... i should for the money but that would mean working down the back with the bucket and spade brigade and like claire i have standards!!!  first class with a donny accent ...although i do try to put my " THES " in the conversation...and i try not to put me on the end of every conversation...i like that ...me...my friend from nottignham thinks thats very funny...says her who says me duck to royalty!!! 
anyway on to the serious note of ivf ...so who is starting treatment next...cos sunflower out here on her own and im talking about chicken or beef...has any one else done short protocol??
anyway my opening line was justa quickie..so im tellin lies....going to bed now the grizzly bear snoring...love baileypippin xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

wow a full house tonite!
bout time you all showed up !  see rach won"t tell me off now piper!
hey piper things are movin on for you chuck,i dont know owt bout short protocol either ,as always done long so keep us up to date and explain it very sloooowly, like wots tmi mean? when do you reckon youll be startin stims ?end of sept maybe? your right as well you clever girl ,beccas in the algarve, so shes not done a runner cos shes scared me n rach are gonna stalk her!

hi sunflower,shame ya still snuffly, af will appear soon  she always does! you"d best get used to crud tv ,theres nowt else to do on 2ww, oh except get obsessive about stuff,knicker checkin ,water intake ,green tea consumption ,no caffiene , no sex (sorry didnt stick to that) no chocolate.nah its not so bad, we will see you thru it!

finally juliet, ...so your being head hunted huh? how can you be a more important trolley dolly than you already are i mean you work 1st class, surely thats the cream o the crop? ooh you dont wanna be slumming it with the peasants in "world traveller". hey whose the most impressive celeb youve served (like coffee wise ?), tho gotta ask are you a member of the mile high club? i wont tell honest 
im bidding for the zita west book on ebay and the marilyn glenville one, well i"ll give it a whirl.
crosstrainers  wot? skip the swim , n gym ,bring on the  coffee, im built for comfort not speed baby!
as for caramel freddo you will be fine ,stop stressin, bet you cant wait for the scan, will it be a 3d job? i read you can get em put onto a disc now with music! if that kinda thing floats ya boat. when are you gonna tell people ,i dont know  how you do it. think you must have worked for kgb or summmat in a previous life.

well off to bed me, me duck.sees ya
claire x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

morning all...sunflower how you feeling today..my cold getting bit better though it seems to be hanging around a bit...hope you feel ok at work today..are you doing your injections on the night...?

hey claire...you very jened up "world traveller"...do you know someone who flies or had the pleasure...no not a memeber of the mile high...boring eh......those toilets so small and mirrors all around so you would get a birds eye viev of your bum...and id be thinking how big it looked..of course never had mr clooney on so i wait in anticipation!!! loads famous and important people...
oh yes becca is in the algarve sunnin her self and not in hiding from claire and rach...

piper what is tmi? the short ptrotocl doesnt actually seem shorter ..so did you have blood tests to check you ovulated or just those ovulation kits?....anyway good news that you have started treatment  so let us know how you feeling and what you doing with your drugs and stuff...so this treatment is new for you too...have you read much on it does it give you a better chance for your circumstances?

hey claire if you dont win the zita west book you can borrow mine...my firend has it at the moment but we are meeting for lunch in a week or so so could get it back for you...my friend trying for a baby...she having accupuncture but will not have ivf she watched her sister have ten attempts and saw what it did to her so she not a great fan..so she still trying naturally...so i left her the book cos it has some good tips ....hey girls the other thing i been reading lots into is the high protein in the two week wait as well..which i do drink lots and lots milk...its the one thing i went against chinese beliefs they not big on diary products... claire you did all right with your embies and everything so maybe the accupucnture  preprain the uterus lining and also straight before and after transfer helps (alledgidly) with implantaion.....so maybe a few treatments with dr Zaoh when you start treatment i always tried to combine it with going to the clinic for blood tests and it only five mins away...hav eyou seen her before...plus she will come on the day of transfer...£100 but i think it did the trick!!! i never read the marilyn book but i heard many people big fans.....how many more days of bidding have you got to go??as for my scan well the one at hospital is normal one but yes im going to have the 4d scan  maybe a few weeks later jsut so i can have a real good look....the anomaly scan is really checking that everything there...at this stage appratnly things slowing down as it is now the lungs turn to grow...that is why up to 24 weeks a baby does not survive ...after 26 weeks there chance of survival is 90 % i had a nephew born at 27 weeks...he ok but obviously they looked after in speical care...mark now convinced its a girl...told my mum im going to find out what sex and then told her i would not tel her....she said but shell guess by the things i buy...told her im not buying anythings....what about the room ?? ill have to put it under lock and key....like chaning rooms when they have the big plastic bag over door...anyway too much baby talk makes me nervous...jumpin the gun feel like its bad luck sometimes...
anyway dog walking time so anyway wanted to say piper and sunflower ...will leave all this  in your hands now and let you run the show on here...like claire says though really no caffiene, no aspatame(sachairn etc) no chocy,lots water, easy on the salt too....and accupuncture....id say accpuncture more than reflexolgy espeically for implantation... the sooner you start the better...
have good day girls...love baileypippin xx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Please bear with me as I'm new to all this but was really happy to find some of you are at Sheffield Care. As you may see in my signature, I'm going for my 1st appointment on the 14th of this month and boy am I scared!!!!

Just wondering whether any of you had ever had the pleasure of meeting Dr.Lowe and whether any of you could give me an insight as to what to expect!!

Wish I could write more and tell you a bit more about myself but as I type I'm shaking like a leaf.... I'm a big girls blouse... LOL  

Any hoooooooo .... I'm sure you'll all get to know me over the next few weeks. You girls are all so brave and I'm really pleased to have found you here.

Love and Baby Wishes 

Michelle xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello ladies

It's really good to find you all here - I hope you don't mind me joining you!

I'm just gearing up for my first IVF at Sheffield and will be doing the short protocol.  Had my first appt with Paula last week to go through the procedure.    If all goes to plan they say I'll be having EC w/c 17 Oct - but there's a lot of water to go under that bridge before I get that far I guess...

I started accupuncture with Dr Zhao last week - she's lovely!  I've never had it before so it was all a little strange,  but it was relaxing and makes me feel like I'm doing something to help - even if I haven't a clue what my ying, yang or qi are!

Looking forward to getting to know you all better

ttfn
Puss in Boots


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all
How has everyone been today... i've had a right rant today trying to get an appointment with the Dr. - i've buggered my shoulder (technical term!!) I called this morning and was told they had given out all the appt's and to call back at 4 mins past 12 for one on Wednesday?! So i called at 12 exactly and was told that they had none left!!!!  When i tried to ask what i was meant to do the woman put the phone down - i'd not even started on her !!   I called back and eventually spoke to someone helpful!
Anyway rant over!!!
A big welcome to Puss in Boots and Michelle, you're very welcome to join this mad house, they're a lovely set of girls on here and between us all we should be able to help with any questions you might have! Puss in Boots, i'm on short protocol this time and i think i'll be EC the week before you... have you got to do wee sticks at the moment?!!!  
Michelle, not met the dashing Mr Lowe yet - but heard lots of good things about him! Please don't be scared - you'll be fine honest!
B P , TMI is too much information!! Had to do the wee sticks for ovulation and phone thru to Paula!! My fsh is borderline 10. something! Last time i did long protocol  and they weren't happy with my quality and quantity (5) so they've switched me to short protocol this time which is used for poor responders. The warm up with the hrt etc seems to take forever but then once you start jabbing it only takes about 10 days - so short and sweet!
Now i've got my dates i'm going to try and sort out the acupuncturist - i definately want her for ET. Is it easy to get an appointment?
Claire you're a bit quiet today! whats the matter with you? I will let you know very slooowly everything that happens on slow protocol!!
BP, I used to be an incharge dolly before i started trying to make a baby... not for a posh carrier like yours just a couple of charters. Don't think i could cope with the hours now though!!
Anyway, off to rest my poor shoulder - any sympathy gratefully received  
Lots of love 
Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there Piper - thanks for the reply, it's nice to meet you.  

Sorry to hear abt your shoulder - it can be a real pain getting docs appts at my surgery,  but I've never had anyone put the phone down on me yet - how rude!!

I did the wee sticks up until Saturday,  when I got the +ve.  I nearly burst waiting 4 hours to go to the loo that last time!  

Phoned the +ve through to Paula and I'm waiting to hear when to start the HRT tabs.  I think she said I start them 7 days after the +ve.  So then I'll be on my way...

Hi Michelle - my first appt at Care was quite relaxed,  they made us feel welcome.  We just talked through my medical history and the blood/HSG/SA tests DH & I had done so far,  then Dr Salih recommended IVF and talked through the procedure in quite a lot of detail.  The most eventful thing was DH nearly fainting & having to lie down half way through the session, bless him..  He's more than a little squeamish I'm afraid - I see trouble ahead on the injection front - lol! 

ttfn
Puss In Boots


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi girls 
welcome on board michelle and puss( your gonna get some hammer with that sign in name gal!), this is the best thread on the ff board, and all the girls are fab.
michelle: i have indeed met dr lowe (phil) he did my e/c, hes nice,not great eye candy but depends wot you go for ,some people think hes hot but hes not my type. hes good tho ,virtually painless e/c. you will be fine ,all the nurses at care are lovely as are the drs.its a good place.
  puss:,the others are really into accupuncture, rach and juliet(bailey pippin) will tell you more.me im here now on a strictly entertainment basis!

piper , wot do you mean ive been quiet ?
im always quiet me , me duck.(new catchphrase thanks juliet), another trolley dolly, wow, head dolly too. actually i thought about not posting cos juliet said" will leave all this in your hands and let  you run the show on here" .. so i thought oops that must mean ive been monopolising things.. anyhow if you want me to shut up i will. i can talk about serious stuff too, honest. 
ten days worth of jabs sounds well good , better than the long protocol, good luck hon. thanks for sayin sloooowly!! good luck with it. hope your shoulder gets better soon too ,me duck.

juliet honey, i dont "know" any other dollies apart from you and the piper gal, i have however been unfortunate  enough to fly with ba in "world traveller" to new york. before you say" i thought you had standards" i do ,we stayed at the waldorf astoria so couldnt afford the upgrade!
the ebay thing finishes tommorow ,im currently winning ,woohoo.but thanks for the offer of lending me yours. 10 ivf cycles ......bloody hell...that would fairly take it out of you emotionally and financially.
i have been thinkin about accupuncture actually , cos like you say eveything else seems to go ok except for implantion. how much does dr wots it charge?
the 4d scan sounds cool.amazing wot they can do.

on a serious note, (see i dont have to be class clown) have any of you checked out the online ff magazine "infertile world.co.uk" there are 2 good articles , one on accupuncture ,very positive it is too. and one on green tea" good or bad".... lets just say i wont  be drinkin that crap again in a hurry, rather have a nice cuppa pg ,me ducks!

thats all folks 
lots o love claire x
ps im on nites tommorow , back to work after 4 weeks so you"ll all get a reprieve


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi to mechelle and puss inboots...nice to meet you girls...oh at least there is someone to join sunflower and piper  so you girls all going to be going through it all simialr times so good luck to you all ...i have accupuncture with dr Zaoh...i had her and my chap did too...i also had her on egg transfer before aftern....if you give her an idea on what day egg transfer neareer to the time she will move her appointmetns around...i have to say i really did my research on accupuntuirst and she really knows her stuff not only on infertility but is a true feel it from the heart ...she is clever lady...and she was like my therapist ..i never came on this site through any of my treatment till i had problems at 7 weeks...and never told any friends so she was brilliant...plus when i did have a massive bleed and clots(which they think was baby s twin cos i had high blood positive for pregnancy...but because never had a scan they can not be 100% i had a lot of blood and she i believe saved my little freddo (chocolate bar ...claire and i like them so it sort of stuck that hes caramel freddo..cos that was the size of him at the time) she worked on my kidneys and gave me the best advice that anyone not even the doctors and nurses as great as they are..i also posted on the FF site and got such good help and feed back...so really anything no matter how silly or stupid it seems every little twinge and feeling just ask or post its in=valuable...to give you lots of hope and i still can not believe it  but i was lucky first time so i sending you lots of positive baby dust as they say....the girls have been great ...its hard cos we all at different stages but we are here for good times and hopefullynot(but the down times too)...we all got our theories..rach is big on the green tea...im big on accpucnture  followed zita west book my bible as i called it...its a emotional and exciting time cos you reaching for you dreams .
im now 18 weeks on wednesday and still very nervous about telling people only a few know...so i want talk too much about baby stuff but i am very interested in what you girls are going througha nd like to stay part of your gang....never had the pleasure of dr lowe he is new but i think some of the other girls met him....the nurses are lovely...never leave or be afraid to ring and ask a 
question...so tell us abit more aobut yourselves puss in boots and mechelle....?
xx
   piper what are the doctors like you can never get and appointment and
can not bellieve they put the phone down how bloody rude someone wants there booty kicking for that....hey piper i did cahrter too for 2 years with britannia when i was a wee girl  it was my year out beofre uni....hated it .although the hours are terrible couldnt do that now and the money was dire...yes BA  are good and i never really knew i liked it so much till now really and realise what a good life  i have had and met such great people and made my best friendsXX

yes im worried too where are you claire...i think she must be under the bed with ruby....hey i was up near your place of work today...went to the big tesco...was looking out for you...even though i have no idea what you look like except you got blond short hair....thought you might be walking along with a big badge on with  claire FF on!!! also was looking for a crazy women walkingthe streets with two georgous boxers!!! (dogs that is not men in silky shorts and big gloves) xx hey there you are it just flashe dup someone else posted....oh no i dint mean us not to talk just thought they doing the serios stuff so probably dont want to hear about boring me...dont leave hear your the epi centre....the heart ..that keeps us pumping.....mi duck.....suits you  shes 28 pounds a session but on implantation day shes a hundred...worht it though...hey must read up on green tea or dirty dishwater....yes get back on the good stuff...but not you girls on treatment strictly water for you gals
sunflower my codl seems to be drying up a bit...how was work today..? so your appointmetn is next monday ...1week and counting...


take care girls night from me and little freddo...xxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

juliet, 
public apology for me being stuuuuupid, and another chance for me to talk 
dont know who this blonde chick is with boxers? bloody hell i live 5 mins from "big tesco " you coulda come to see me! (well i wouldve had to tidy up first!) me ,im a brunette with a mullet , specs, kinda chunky,those boxers,(american bulldogs.. you puddin) ,tho i will forgive you that cos all the chavs  round here think ive got boxer /staffie crosses or american pitbulls!  next time your slumin it in the area text me!
hey honey i didnt know caramel fredo might have been a twin, thats so sad...... but hurrah for dr zaoh.
you may just have converted me to more needles now!
you gotta talk about fredo on here cos you dont flippin well tell anyone else. like i said in my txt your our inspiration!!!!
"when i grow up i want to be juliet "

enuff now i"ll be puttin the newbies off, 
nite nite chickadees
love claire ,mi duck xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning everyone!
Juliet, You are NOT to stop talking about Freddo on here - You're the proof that it works, so we need to know how you're doing!
Claire, glad you're back with us - what would this page be like without you?! Happy nights... glad i don't do those anymore!!
Puss, Oh my god - you're only a day behind me... I start the hrt on Friday and then have a blood test on 26th September. When do you have yours? Looks like we'll be sitting next to each other in the waiting room for bloods and scans!!!!
Hello to everyone else
love Piper x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

morning firstly got to say i got to start using the spell checker cos obviously my typing skills are rubbish...apart from talking rubbish im typing  rubbish too...

hey claire i got you completely wrong and i do remember now that they are american bull dogs....god im annoying not remembering...it slike when some poeple come up and ask if my wiermaraner is a grey hound...gets me mad so sorry chicken ...is it mel then with short spikey blond hair?? and who died their hair three times in one day....im a brunette too....desperate for a hair cut looking  bit farah fawcett....as for caramel freddo in my mind i only ever thought there one. until you have your scan but your bloods will be a higher positive when they do the test to see if you + or -...but they dont say at time...it was only when i got the bleeding and it wasnt until i saw mr emovon at doncaster at 12 weeks that he said matter of factly probably with that extent of bleeding and the size of the clot that one was lost but iwas lucky to have two ...so even though when the bleeding came i immediately went for it hought i had miscarried but when paula scanned just before 6 weeks ish  she could see one sac and heartbeat so i never thought about two so my tears were short lived...but dr zaoh also checks your pulse and she listens to mine and babys...it was only really at last visit that the heartbeat of freddo was strong. really honestly think she good...she is very well known poeple come form all over to see her she has a very good reputation and is one of the best in the country and she is right on our door step...at zita west clinic they charge £100 and you dont get zita for that........claire thanks for pointing out that online mag...........
green tea is definatley off my menu too ...i didnt drink it at first for 6 weeks ..and then only now and agin for a change..i stuck to water...but it seems like it good for you in many aspects of life  but that it can counter the effects of folic acid........if you want neareer to the time when you want to go we could go togther cos she does double appointments one in one room one in the other...but see her before  you start treatment...but i would have her on egg transfer day but it best to see her before...
puss and piper so you too gonna be cycle buddies...thats great stuff be nice if you meet too..especially you both having same treatment......i took hrt climival  but after transfer with the clyclogest and ultorgeson is that part of the protocol the same...? areyou having any side efects of the hrt ....yet? 
sunflower how you feeling today...?how you going with the injections...or are you into the swing of it...having a cold not helping much but like you say it seems to be doing the rounds..have you cut out anythigns or following any type of diet etc..
have a good day all oh yes its the dog walking time again  love baileypippin xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi girls, 
im grabbing the chance to talk to you now as might not be able to later,
ive been to the dentist today... hate em, rather have a needle in me wot -not than in my mouth, currently feel like ive had a stroke cos all my left side is numb, im sure im drooling too.(stunningly attractive..i know)

hey juliet,honeybun.yup your spelling is funny , do you talk like you type ?.cos flammin hell you dont come up for breath....... mrs no paragraphs!
mel is blonde but its long and straight , dunno maybe kazzi is the spikey one ,think its becca who has the hair of many colours.my mullet is spikey but im no blondie ... i have matchin collar and cuffs!!!
ooh i won both books on ebay.... thanks for sayin we can go to dr wots it together , i will defo take you up on that. 
see piper told you off too , keep talkin bout freddo ,poor child will start thinkin its its name...... i can see it now....midwife " so juliet what do you call your little one?"
          juliet "caramel freddo , but just freddo for short"
        midwife " ooh lovely"....
honest no word of a lie i got on the edlington bus to get home from town once (awful ,full o scrubbers, you probably dont know wot one of those is juliet but imagine a ruffian from the bucket and spade brigade)
and this woman was tellin her kid to sit down when she shouts " NIKE ,I TOLD YOU TO SIT DOWN" 
NIKE!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR F88KS SAKE WHO CALLS THEIR KID AFTER A TRAINER? 
I RECKON SHE WANTED TO CALL IT LACOSTE BUT COULDNT SPELL IT.... i had to get off a few stops early before i choked laffin.....oops nike isnt anyones relation is he ...that would be just my luck!
although you only thought threre was one baby it must have been a shock and upsettin for you, drs are so blase at times. .........and insensitive , they drop stuff into the conversation like theres no consequence. i know it doesnt make it any easier ,but little freddos a keeper.

piper,sweetie  it will be great for you and puss to be cyclin together , youll be able to livin up the waiting rom in a morning with cheery chatter.... proper cycle buddies how cool. is the hrt makin you looooopy ? when i was down ****** and feelin psychotic from those hormones , i thought my god its official ive become my mother.... symptoms, sweats ,temper and all....well scary me duck!

sun flower, puss n chelle ,more info on you guys purlease... dont worry i used to be shy (honest) but it soon wears off!!!! hey puss your hubby best take your temazies when you get your prescription , he"ll die when he sees the willyprobe( as bailey pips calls it) with the big needle on the end that they use for the egg collection! ; bless him

i got a txt off rach today wishin me luck for my first nite back at work.... oh bless her wot a sweetie, mind you if shes "dancin" wi me husband i may have to change my opinion..... 

right thats it 
signin off me ducks....
love n stuff 
claire xxxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

Wow - I have a cycle buddy!  Piper - that's great news; we can go do-lally with it all together!  Looking forward to meeting you in that waiting room.  I found the dates Paula originally pencilled in,  she was working on my OV surge happening on 5 Sep and has me down for a blood test on 3 Oct,  but as the OV happened a couple of days early I think the blood test will come in early too now - will let you know when I've got the date confirmed. 

How's your shoulder?

I had a call from the drugs company today,  they're delivering them all on Friday,  it'll all be very real once they're sitting there in my fridge!  

Ruby - I reckon it was the diagram of the willy probe going for the eggs that set DH off in our first appt,  God knows what he'll do when he comes face to face with it!  Never mind taking socks for EC,  think I'll take some cushions for him to fall onto!    I keep telling him it's a good job he's cute...

Juliet - it sounds like I'm in good hands with Dr Zhao,  the more I hear/read about ac the more positive I get that it's the right thing to do.  I just wish I'd thought of trying it earlier.  I've had two appts last week to get me started and am now going once a week.  I hope she'll be able to fit me in before EC too.

Not sure what to say about me/dh - it's odd describing yourself in words!  

I'm 39 and DH is my toy boy at 33.  We've been together 8 years but only got round to settling down and getting married in 2003,  when we decided to start ttc.  We kick ourselves we didn't settle down earlier now, maybe it would have made a difference,  but then maybe not - you can never know can you.  We both work in IT - I'm a manager,  he's a techie (basically he's got the brains and I have the mouth I think!).  We live in Sheffield,  so at least we don't have to travel far to appts at Care.  We have 2 cats,  which are our babies and v v spoilt!    Hope that's enough for now!  

ttfn
Puss


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hiya girls

This is just a quick post, not read what's gone on over the last couple of days, but hope everyones ok.

Have had a rough time, think the side effects have kicked in. Have got rid of the cold, which is something, but on Monday started with hot sweats and also diarhoea, thought i'd must have eaten something rotten, but I'still not right. Have looked at possible side effects for buserelin and yeah diarhoea is one of them, hope this isn;t tmi. So I been feeling totally fed up and very tearful, generally feeling sorry for myself, dh been really good very careful with needles etc. To top it all AF arrived which is a good thing, but not, if you know what I mean.

Any way have to get ready for work now, It's a new day so will try andstay positive, and I will try and read your posts later today and hopefuly get around to replying then.

Love sunflower x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi everyone

hello sunflower ..good news AF arrived but the other side effects and the needle punching do get on top of you...hubby being good doing them for you though..its so warm as well that probbably not making you feel much better and you got to go to work...did you sleep ok? just take care of yourself..xx

hey puss good news drugs coming on fridaynot sure with your treatment how many you get but dont be shocked by the large amount of drugs that come ...i sat there kept going over them thinking of me oh my !! so you work and live in sheffield that is good for you with care and dr Zaoh being close by ...i think dr zaoh will always try to fit you in..someitmes she has two people on the go...i think it the right way to go...have you told work or not bothering...do you plan to be off after ec or beofre or work it through?

hi claire...hope work wasnt too bad last night...glad to see you got matching collar and cuffs me too!!! but tell you what seriously my memory is going....came home yesterday from clumber park went to make myself a sandwich couldnt find the butter...id put it in the cupbaord with all the  salt gravy etc tell you what its scary... hey nike sounds cool...how did i know someone from edlo would have a kid called nike...my neice got a friend called channel..and i know someone else with a kid called diesel ...fair enough if your a high profile person...but can you imagine the school register these days must cound more like a place full of lables and towns...ie chelsea phoenix preston ...mark thinks we should wait till it pops out to name it...but id be useless when my dog was a puppy he was no name for 2 months i couldnt deside...wanted to see his character...freddo it is for now....
i think i did too much yesterday...abdomen really crampy and period type feeling all last night...so kept waking up...its awfull feeling.....worrying... managed to sleep again though...hope you get good rest today mi duck xx

piper hows your shoulder...? and did you manage to get accpuncture sorted out?obiviously the dates change but i thik=nk if you see her before she will always try to accomodate you on ec day and she moves appointments around...id go soon as you can...

well mark got to go for some fatty lumps removed in hospital today...so ill be nurse juliet for the  rest of the day...think he going to try and  milk it!! i know you all working so will come on later to see what you all up to 

love baileypippin xx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi girls!
          its me with short blonde spiky hair who also dyed it 3 times in one day!  
its not so spiky at the mo tho as havent had time to get a trim with working so hard!lol.hope everyones ok.im so glad to hear that everyones spirits are up again at the minute.When i started this thread didnt think it would get this BIG!.Its brill to know that so many friendships are being made!.Well today i got a day off from the shop,dont know what to do,whether to take dog for a walk or just chill out..maybe i might wait til den gets home tonight to take poppy for a walk.Well last weekend went to my friends wedding doo at the ADAM AND EVE pub.All went well til another mate on the cul-de-sac got **** on big time with me cos she got wind of our IVF and wanted to know why id not told her.Anyway long story,and it ended with me nearly scrapping with her fella (looks like a tranny,bigger boobs than me...lol)cos he grabbed my wrist and got right in my face over not trusting her (the prick!)pardon my french..lol!.Now none of my other mates speak to them and want to batter him! lol.Anyways it was still a good night!.chat later or email or msn me

                                                        lots of love kaz xxxxxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi kazzi

yes it is great you started this thread..and i found the girl with the spiky blond hair.....new i hadnt dreamt it even though my mind going...its till there just jumbled up...im not used to this much oxygen...maybe i am a dizzy hosty after all!!

hey girl what a wedding..its not a good wedding unless someone falls out ...but what a total KNOB...he and she both are...its your business...god do they tell you every time they have a bit of nookie....well its just like nookie in a petra dish and pippete..they obviously not got a glue as to the extent and heartache you been through...so you were right in the first place not to tell them...she so worried about her feelings that they completely forgot about yours...he sounds well attractive...the boys might of thought two women were fighting and you know how the boys like a bit girly fighting .should of kicked him straight in the goolies one for every needle you stuck in you.....hey you can see im getting into this..people are so up there own bums ...tell him youll get you FF friends on him...when we all on bad mood and hormones over the place...no one got a chance......anyway you sound like you been working hard......theres lots new girls just starting out which is great...although thought me and claire might scared them off at first cos we been gtting delerious and daft and well Peeing ourselves laughing quite a lot...literally in my case...!! have a nice walk with poppy love baileypippin xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls just wondered if i could join u i am going to care for icsi oct nov just waiting for consultation with dr lowe on the 20th sep 
                                  love caza


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi baileypips!
                i cant stop laughing at your reply to my post.God girlie it sure sounds like you know them both really well! pmpl! .she'd overheard us on about it and said id hurt her cos i didnt tell her.If you want to see him.hes an aerial fitter.arrange for a quote off him and have a good laugh!!.if you want his number email me babe.Like i always say revenge is sweet! lol.You sure know how to make me laugh.Cant wait to let den read it when he gets in. 

                                      love and hugs kaz xxxxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi caza!
            welcome onboard the nutters thread.everyone here will make you feel at home.they are such a lovely bunch of girls.Best of luck for your treatment hun!
                                                              love kaz xxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

read the bit about the Adam and eve well something similar happen like that to me me and my DP had a diui after the first icsi i did not tell any one but my friend that i sat a side of at work was asking me were was i this morning i was going for my bloods so i told her i was having treatment and told her not to tell any one els my other friend who i am quit close too or was until i told her about my first icsi as i was going for my TX she went and got her self pg 8 weeks before TX so i thought we would keep it to our self's any way i found out i was pg again with diui told every one but the friend i was close to did not even congratulate me she had the Ar's on did not speak i was upset then two weeks after it was ectopic i Nealy died  then she decided to talk the cow so we patched things up i have told her this time but believe it her dd now wants a brother or sis why do we have to tell everyone about TX its stress full enough


                                            love caza


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi chumblies 

kazzi go girl....dont know which of the two sound dimmer the girl who wants to know your business or her highly attractive manbreasted friend.(who could date a bloke with big lalas ? yuck!) hope you got first punch in. if not juliet will sort em ,listen at her ....little arm chair hooligan.  
sometimes people are so bloody nosey /insensitive its beyond belief....quite simply you cant educate pork!
yup think we should all thank you big time for this thread, me espescially .i can honestly say ive had more support from some of the girls on here over my last bfn than some (most) of my family and friends... its been my saviour....big up kazzi x

juliet ..youve discovered paragraphs!  
see its not pre-senile dementia.. there really was a spikey blonde girl who likes to dye her hair... youve just gotta remember where you keep stuff in the kitchen now!
hey hope your aches and pains have settled down now..you dont need to be gettin yourself stresed and you need your sleep muummy to be...... im worried bout ya now x
ive had an alright sleep... bloody work...been there half an hour ,had a fist fly past me nose , an attempted absconsion and calleds every ******* goin, oooh  maybe i should take kazzi to work with me!
youd best get thinkin of names now if poor castro was nameless for 2 months, hey why did you call the pooch after sanfranciscos gay capital? (great shoppin there... georgeous men...one said to nige whilst we  we walkin round "hey cowboy"... he nearly ****** his pants with fright ....i was laffin my ass off!) you"ll give the lad a complex! 
hope mark is recovering...and your nursing skills are coming along.
juliet ,will you not work at all now till freddos born , i know you cant fly but do they not make you do a ground job?....what will you do after he /she is born .will you be a full time mummy or still do some work?
it will be nice for you to get away if you can next week for some R n R in spain..... ..but it wil be odd without you here.......and your blowin me n rach out again! just jokin!!!!

poor  sun flower , your not well at all are you hun.. keep your chin up, the drugs make you feel emotional, i used to bawl at the drop of a hat , and usually im a hard faced cow. wot a lovely hubby doin your jabs. the down reggins the worst ...makes you all menopausal..... mm something else to look forward to in later life as well as saggy tits , grey pubes, incontinence..... shoot me now!!! you should read the thread , that will give you a smile, or confirm to you that infertility makes ya crazzzy (or is that just me....)
hope work went ok for ya.... youll soon be onto stimms.

puss ,big day friday , your goodies come, always excitin , makes it real.cool that you dont have far to go. some girls like becca travel miles (from blackpool). think you best prop dh up in a corner for your e/c dont want the poor lad tumblin! says me ...a nurse who doesnt like blood ... have to watch er behind a cushion!
we all seem to have fury babies (pets) surrogate kids i suppose.... rach has cats , lots of us with dogs.

michelle where are you......? come chuck we dont bite!

piper....hope your shoulders better , you werent at the weddin with kazzi were ya?  hope to see you postin as regularly as you have been whilst dh has been on nites...

thats all mi ducks..... i bet the moderator hates me and juliet ..far too much to say.
sees ya 
claire xx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi caza
    she was after attention all night.her fella is also her step uncle and they dont get on too well.as soon as they got there she was crying her eyes out and everyone noticed.all night she kept running too the loos crying.a couple of my other closest friends also found out cos she overheard me and my mate who got married and blabbed her big gob off.but the other two are fine and said it wasnt their business.none of the other mates are talking to her now! lol.it was such a good night still! lol.  
                                                    love kaz xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

at least u had a good night even with all the the commotion
                      love caza


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

HI all,

Only me. Sorry i haven't posted for a few days since I joined but I've been a misery guts lately and didn't wanna give u gals my negative vibes  
Feleing a bit better today though so I'm back to tell you a bit more about me.
I've been with my DH Ben for 9 and a half years and we will have been married for 2 months on Friday  
erm..... I have a lovely doggy called Bonnie Louise and I work for an insurance company .... don't hate me for that!!! LOL

I've just been reading the posts on here and am trying to familiarise myself with you all and the treatments etc. you're all having.
Well done bailey on your  You're the proof that it can work.
I'd like to say a big Hi to all you ladies. I'll hopefully be able to make sense of who,what,where and when as I read all the posts  

Love Michelle xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

OOOOOHHHHH ............ Quick question ladies

I know that my DH and I have to have a HIV and Hep B/C tests and I was wondering how long these take to come back. I don't want it to really hold up my start date. Also. will these be done at my registration appointment on 14th September?? & DAYS AND COUNTING!!  

Thanks in advance

Love Michelle xxxxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi michelle 
wow only a week to wait ..woo hoo ;
hiv tests .. dunno  they take em when you first see the nurse , probably not on your reiew appt day , god knows how long they take . not long , i never really heard anthing else about mine again, so dont worry . they are quick off the mark at care.
good to have you on board.
love claire x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Claire,

I'm soooo nervous about it all. How long does it take before you can see the nurse?? Sorry about all the questions but I'm like a kid on Christmas Eve at the mo  

I like the piccy of your doggy btw. 

Love n hugs

Michelle xxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi michelle
if your self funded then it will all happen quickly i guess, you usually see the nurse for a base line scan and counselling ,signing consent forms ,bmi ,etc.
i was nhs funded on both attempts but once we had seen the cons,and got a start date in line with your cycle etc that was pretty quick too. to be honest i cant remember exact time scales, but once you have had the go ahead care will give you an appointment date to go in for all the bloods etc and it should be pretty swift.but if you have only just gone on the waiting list for nhs treatment,then the appointment maybe to just discuss treatment options /protocols? i dunno .
maybe one of the others like piper or sunflower can give you more of an idea as they are doin treatment now. 
mind you i only had mine in july/aug and i cant remember all the details! doh.
dont worry too much everyone at care is ace , we all got our fave nurses and the cons are real nice too.
hope your a sucess story hon!

hi caza, welcome .... oooh a kazzi and a caza im confused already x   claire


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi all just wondering who's every body's favorite nurse is mine was sue as she was lovely when i had ectopic and she gave me my results of my first pg test 
                                          love caza


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Michelle - First of all just wanted to welcome you.  i bet you can't wait for your appointment to arrive, I cant really help with your question re hiv and hep b tests etc as dh and i had all the preliminary tests done at my local hospital, we were unhappy with our treatment their so decided to go privately and chose care.  At our first consultation we saw the consultant who took some history and decided on the best tx and explained everything thoroughly.  He was going to write to our local hospital for all our tests so we didn't have to repeat them. We had nurse consultation approximately 3 weeks later where we collected our drugs the same day. 2 weeks later started d/r and still am, have app. on Monday for bloods and further injection training, hope to start stimms on Wednesday.  I've been very impressed with care all the staff I've met so far have been very friendly and professional and am sure you will find the same and will really look after you.  Let us know how you get on.  

Claire - Your post made me laugh must admit do feel I'm going crazy,    the girl next to me at work today said she was frezing cold and I'm sat there trying to fan myself with anything i can when I was having a hot sweat, all I wanted to do was strip off, not a good idea with the amount of flesh I got lol. Do the side effects disappear when you start stimms becuase I thought you carried on with d/r drugs at the same time?

Caza - Welcome to the gang, I've only been on this board for a few weeks didn;t take me long to find out that some of them really are mad, and they admit it as well  

Kaz - I'n glad u started this thread, its brilliant, how longs it been going? hope you had a nice day off work I'm counting the days now to my few days off work in October.

Nurse Juliet - Has Mark been milking it then? If he's anything like dh that'll be a yes! Thanks for your message I'm feeling a lot better today thanks.

Piper - how's the shoulder doing? Hope it doesn't hurt too much.

Puss in boots - love your name. there are quite a few newbies on here now, that I don't feel like the new girl anymore lol. I wish you all the luck with your treatment, when are you due to start?

As for me, I feel like a new woman, my mum came round this afternoon and coloured my hair (I needed to cover one or two silver strands, ok it was quite a bit of grey) I think it was called chocolate mocca or soemthing edible like that, it was one of those with the highlighting kits by loreal, looks brill tho and all for £9.95 and a bunch of flowers for my mum. She's a bit upset at the moment because she'll be on holiday when its my 2ww and wants to be with me for support. Well don't time fly reading and typing on here, I'm really sorry if I missed anybody out, if i have heres a big hi    

Love sunflower x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

me again...!!!!!
bored and waiting to go to the hell hole. aka work! and nige on lates so home alone..

caza re fave nurses... lets hear it for debbie  , this poor woman has been with me for both my e/c and the transfer. she is fab,my good luck charm... hang on didnt i just get a bfn.?. mmm have to have words . she was also brilliant with both me and my dh when i miscarried ,very helpful ,gives great advise, a real gem.sue is lovely too, and rachel and caroline.

sunflower, yup your right you do keep taking the d/r meds,dont think the side effects dissapear you just get new ones to take your mind off the first . also once your stimming you know things are that much closer ,so youll be more excited. know what you mean about hot flushes ,its worse when your in bed , our duvet was dizzy .on/off/on /off.. its not used to so much action!
good old mum....bless her she sounds a star!
glad to have made you laff. im the cabaret now on here!

well speak to you gals tommorow
claire x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for the reply's .

Claire, cheers for the info  

Sunflower - I have been referred to Care and am pretty sure that my consultant has sent the results of my tests so hopefully that should speed things up for us  - Thankyou for the information.
I wish you lots of luck for your appointment on Monday hun. I never thought I'd say this but I'm actually looking forward to my imjections!!

Caza - Good luck for the 20th September. I'll tell you what Mr.Lowe is like when I get back from my appointment on the 14th  

Love and Hugs

Michelle xxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just sitting here with my cuppa reading all the posts – my heads spinning trying to keep up with you all, so please bear with me whilst I get to know who’s who and what’s going on!

Michelle – hi – you were asking about HIV/Hep B tests?  Not sure if you’re self funding treatment (DH & I are cos I don’t qualify as an old bird!) but we also had to get these tests too done b4 we could start treatment.  Care were charging £50 each to do them, but we found our GP was happy to do them on the NHS for free. Our results came back in 7 days and the surgery gave me a photocopy to give to Care, who accepted it with no probs.  

Hello Caza – I’m new round here too, nice to meet you!

Juliet – hope the nursing’s going ok and hubby’s being brave for you!  I’m planning on taking sick days for the EC day & rest of that week, then taking 2 weeks leave for the 2ww.  I’m lucky in that I can work from home quite easily so if/when I feel rough up to EC day I can lay low at home…  Couple of the girls at work I’m close to know what’s happening but I’m not planning on telling my boss about it unless I have to,  I get the feeling it’ll be TMI for him..

Kazzi – man boobs, nice….  With friends like that who needs enemies - give them hell!

Piper – hi there, got a letter today telling me when to start pop the HRT tabs, crikey it’s a bit complicated isn’t it – I’m bound to get my browns & whites mixed up at some point!  Anyway, I start taking them on Saturday too now!  Injection training 14 Sep (where I’ll watch my poor DH faint away no doubt) and blood test on 26 Sep – so it looks like we have a date in that waiting room doesn’t it!

Hi Sunflower – know how you feel, I have sooo many grey hairs in there,  all on show when my roots grow out – I’ve not seen my proper colour for years!  

HI to everyone I’ve missed as well – I’ll keep up soon, honest

My task for later on is to suss out how to add the smileys in these posts btw!

Got to go – DH is looking like he’s going to eat one of the cats if I don’t feed him soon…

Ttfn
Puss


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Awww thanks Puss. I am a self funded. I'm way too impatient to wait on the NHS. I can't even wait in the queue at a bus stop, which is a bit of a pain as I don't drive 

Good luck with your treatment. Sounds like you're on your way Mrs!!!!

Love and Hugs

Michelle xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Golly! Haven't you all been chatty today ... how's a girl meant to keep up!!
Firstly.. Puss - you really are my buddy... my first blood's on the 26th!! Are we going to be brave and talk to each other? I've got an acupuncture booked that day too! 
Michelle, Good luck for your appointment - you should find Care are really efficient with tests and stuff. Don't worry you'll soon be jabbing with the rest of us!!
Claire, enjoy the hell hole.. hopefully it'll provide more stories for our entertainment!! 
Sunflower, i definately want to eat your hair.. it sounds yummy!
Big hello to Juliet, Kazzi and Caza. And hello to Rach and Becca on their hols - we miss you!
Well, now for me. Went to work today as my boss said he'd work round my dodgy shoulder. So went in and he wants me on the till!!! Well this is how i got the bloody injury in the first place and i told him on Monday i couldn't go near the tills till i was better. I ended up getting really upset as was only trying to help him out as he said he'd be in the **** if i went sick. So anyway got dh to call the dr and am now signed off!! Really don't want to go back at all now - so am looking for  a new job!!
There! rant over.. thanks for listening
Speak to you all in the morning 
love Piper x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

morning girls

phew dont know where to start you all been gasing so much...nearly two pages...its all action..
kazzi might have to do that ring him up the ariel man/woman get him to come and watch them wobble..as long as they not bigger than mine!! You know what sometimes im so glad i didnt tell anyone at all..just makes it less complicated...and even those that know im pregnant now do not know it ivf...and thats how it will stay..
only my mum and mark know not even my dad.....

hi piper...see you go  in and do  favours  when you not well and people take advantage...normally do you really like your job? maybe he was just being an insensitive man and if you worked there a long time maybe hang in there for the benefits...
so you and puss gonna be side by side and same treatment that will be greatxx

hi sunflower...oh lovely mummy ....bringing you flowers...and making  you a nice chocy mocca....glad you feel like you just stepped out of a salon...you always feel better with a bit of pampering...not long now for your bloods and injection training.. so roll on monday...xx

hi mechelle i too was self funded ...think the test come back quick...infact they only get in touch if results are not good...if you had the tests on nhs at hospital which you might have done you will not need them again..the other thing they usually want if proof that you are immune to rubella...what kinda doggie is bonnie louise? and listen dont not post cos you feeling a bit low and dont want to spread neg vibes...there  are no neg vibes here and hopefully if not through sensilble help then we can set claire on you to make you giggle till it hurts...and laugh them blues away...i felt really down and teary and sorry for myself more so in the first two weeks...yet i thought when i started stimming that would be worse when infact it sort of counter balances and like claire says you get new symptoms to worry about...the most painfull  for me throughout all the treatment for me was my kidneys...they having to work so hard and pump all them drugs and that it why it is so important to drink at least two litres of water a day ...i detoxed before...the accupuncture helped a bit but really they doing a lot of work...just dont have things like fizzy pops diet anything(aspartamene) try and eat lots fruit..even the prepared stuff at this stage and  smoothies...make sure you wash the fruit well get them pesticides off...and make everything your self ie no prepared meals they usally full of salt and msg...it sort of keeps your mind occupied too ..but honestly water...is the best xx

hey a big big big hello to you caza....hope i can be lots of help for you like the others and keep your spirits up...you sound like you got a selfish friend too..one thing you can count on is we are here and we dont judge ...my fav nurses are debbie she told me my BFP and did my transfer...i also really like rach...she really genuine...i also found paula to be the most knowledgable when it comes to scans etc and her general experince....i found her to be what i needed at a time of crisis very level headed and straight...i been thinking about nurse rachel she must be about 24 weeks pregnant have any of you girls seen her hope she doing ok...xx

hey last but by no means least good morning to you claire after a hard nights work...hope you safley tucked up in bed now.....what age group of peopel do you have to look after claire and what range of dissabilities do they have ..are some people in there permantley or some just  day care...i bet your job although hard must be very rewarding .

as for my castro....well he actually named after fidel castro that dictator..in south america...cos i realised this dog was going to rule my life after two months and he is such a strong will powered dog...he thinks hes human and in charge he also thinks me and him are a couple and mark is just our buddy our companion....but hey i know san francisco very well not only fly there lots but lived there with my hubby when we were togther he worked out in silicon valley ...so i know what you mean about the boys..lots of my male"friends of dorothy " friends they call it HQ headquarters Gay capital...infact one of my friends tim is shacked up with his lover in san fran and commutes to heathrow for work..i tell you that gotta be money or something big in the lower region to travel 10 and half hours on a plane...serious or what...there is  so much to see and do there...at least nige did get a big compliment...or cowboy nige to the boys from now on...xx
well thankyou for my gold star on paragraphs im gald i didnt waste my efforts and they didnt go un noticed infact just did another one there...getting very good arent i...as for working no they do not have  a ground job for me it has to be within 50 miles so im getting my basic plus a dailey allowance cos i said i would work so its ok  even though im thinking about going to college or something just so i do something or even a job on the side...when i go back i will go back on a 50 % working pattern...im on a 75% working contract anyway...i had my name down for 4 years and after 13 years flying you need to go reduced flying....felt much better yesterday not to many twinges..it gets your heart in your mouth and constantly nicker checking..yep still doing that even now......mark ok  hey i thought id be dead good and make him alovely homemade stew full of goodness for the poorly boy...i was upstairs on computer and heard smoke alarm go off...and poor castro was sat down in the kitchen in a mist of burnt stew...honestly house stunk...and it was omlette for tea..not so exciting...wll going for some accupuncture now with dr Zaoh so gootaa take my boys out quick...
will post later...
big hug to you all love baileypippin xxx

hey just got back from accupunctrue and thought id check if any of you online...had a good chat with Dr Zaoh today asked her about green tea...she said people think it beteer for them but there are so many green teas on the marketyou have to be carefull only get from a proper place...also she has never really asked me to take that...she says it is better than normal tea but only cos it should have no caffiene in but beware cos some put caffiene in...also had a long chat about ivf and accupuncture after BFP...it is very important to try to maintain the pregnancy...she explained to me that western doctors believe that if you miscarry it is that there is something wrong with the baby but in chinese medicine  they believe that there could be nothing wrong  with the baby but actually the uterus s inability to carry so it is important to keep the uterus in tip top condition obviously it could be something wrong with the baby but for many ladies with endo and fibroids and other womb issues it is a case of helping to keep the quality  ... i just go every two weeks now and will do through out my pregnancy...for you girls starting out, in the zita west book there are some tips on implantation Q10 and vit c and omega fish oils...it took all these..not saying you should be maybe just have a read through see if you think it might be for you ..you take them all differnet stages but def take folic acid or the pregnacare combined one...
ppps.how do yo put those smiley things etc on i keep trying..i need hel;p xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hey juliet 
to get the smilies there at the top of the box where you do your replies, you just click the one you want , where you want it ,each one  has a meaning, if you click where it says more you get more choice.
love claire


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Are you missing me

I'm sat in an internet cafe in Dornoch which is at the far end of Scotland!!!!!!!! couldn't resist saying hi!
I tried reading all your posts but there are just too many and I've only got half an hour! sounds like you've all got verbal diarrhoea while I've been away!

welcome to the new ladies I'll catch up with you all properly when I get back! will probably have to sit there all day on sunday the way you lot have been rabbiting on!

I'm having a pretty good holiday the weather is glorious and the scenery stunning! Had a bad day physiologically yesterday and ended up having the screaming ab dabs but feel a bit better for it! ( for the new girls who now think I'm a nutter I miscarried at 11 weeks nearly 4 weeks ago so still feeling very fragile!)

I think the fitness day day sounds good Bailypips and we could drag calire kicking and screamming! I'll certainly need it with all the buns I've eaten this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of Love to you all
Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi rach

we missing you lots...need you to comeback and keep order....
thinking of you and sending you a big hug 
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

rach 
hello! missing you heaps hon, hey its good to loose it big time , lets you get some of those emotions out that youve been tryin to supress and i know theres more than a couple of us on here who are guilty of that! ,were all here for you, yup we have been a bit chatty, well myself and juliet always are. glad to hear you enjoyin yourself. will be good to have you back.
good to know you didnt climb up ben nevis , did murray piggy back you!?
sorry babes , i dont look good in lycra , you and juliet can do all the hard work i will sit and laff!

juliet...wow i am impressed, livin in frisco you lucky bi**h, that is my all time fave city in the  world.maybe one day i will get to go back. you have a really excitin job ,and there payin you too, to do bog all ,nice! what area did you live in? cant really see you in haight ashbury somehow. i got offered "some rocks" when we were there.....**** i look like a druggie!
wow your friend of dorothy must have it bad..(or incredibly good sex) when nige lived in preston it was bad enough but a 10.5 hr trip to work .... bloody hell.
readin your pms makes me realise theres more to bein a hosty than i thought, your a tough little cookie aint ya!
how many days will you be away on a 50% contract? lily sounds a bit like mr fidel, if me n nige are sat together on the sofa  she gets up and tries to climb on ,shes so jealous...
glad your feelin a  bit better,im defo gonna have the accupuncture i recks, im also gonna ask at my review about the thickness of my uterus and if they think i have a problem,and thats why the embies dont stay on board. how early pre treatment do you start?

piper...sweetie your havin it rough ,first the gp receptionist ,now your boss. how long you off sick for? stuff em ,enjoy the time off ,your the most important person. relax your under enough pressure without extra from dicks like that. grrrr 
hed best watch out or well go and kick his ass.

its my last nite tonite....hurrah.things were quieter last nite , my guys at work range in age from early  20s to mid 60s. most are  detained under the mental health act, all live in permanently, most cant go anywhere without government approval.
yes it has its moments , but not all bad .shortage of staff is the main problem .....hey juliet ..still after that second job?

hi to michelle , puss,and sunflower....hope your all well tonite , me ducks
talk to yous later 
love claire x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies!
Well it's all or nothing isn't it? Where were you all yesterday?!!
Rach, Of course we're all missing you, can't wait for you to be back! Like Claire says it'll have done you the world of good to get it all off your chest! Hope you've had a great time - are you home yet? 
Juliet, can't believe that you've not done faces in all the time on this board ... bet you'll go mad on them now!!!
Claire, Guess you were sleeping yesterday and thats why you were so quiet!!!  I'm sure you'll be back to normal today!!
Michelle, just a thought for your blood tests... if you're a blood donor you don't need the tests, just proof of successful donation. Thats what me and dh did..every penny helps when this treatment costs the earth!!!
Puss, good luck with your hrt today, i took mine yesterday and all seems pretty painless at the mo (famous last words!)
Hello to everyone else, hope you have a great weekend
As i'm off sick i'm off to visit my parents for the weekend! So i'll catch up on you all on Monday!
lots of love Piper x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi piper

glad the hrt went ok...yes everyone was quite yesterday..i kept looking in but cos i had so much to say day before thought id used  up my alloted space..i keep trying to put in smileys they just come up with the word that it is and not the actual thing.

have a good weekend at your parents..

how is everyone else ..i know its the weekend and for most of you girls its chill out time no work...sunflower how you feeling only two days to go now beofere your bloods..bet you can not wait...

claire are you on  weekend off....

well nothing much to say for a change...been listing stuff on ebay to sell so thats been taking all my time..plus my house bunny baileypippin is really not very well...was upset yesterday..going to give him big loves today..he was my first baby had him 7 years..he now lives at my mums cos the springers oscar and jay are mad form rabbits so he can not see them ...but castro and him live together in harmony..anyway going to get my wellies on and go for a walk...

have a good weekend...freddo and me seem to be doing ok not fealing as niggly..

big hugs 
baileypippin xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi ,
i guess i have the same excuse as juliet,often we talk way too much on here and that doesnt include all the pms we do!

piper have a gr8 weekend, glad to hear your ok on your meds! watch out for turning into your mother thou!

juliet... sorry about your name sake...poor bunnykins. yes im off for the weekend, but nige on nites tonite , from 5pm,....god im such a billy no mates! no wonder im always yakkin to you on here !
if things dont settle dont properly why dont you go and see your gp ,you will give yourself an ulcer worrying.

rach are you home yet ,missed you baby!

gotta go , spend some time with the dh before he goes to work 

love ya 
claire x

oops hi to everyone else, talk to yous l8tr


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hey bailey
when you put your smilie into your text it does only show the word it represents; ie idiot  , its not till you actually press post ,and then let your message come onto the board where we all see it that the smilie is pictured!!
try it now , thou must confess , not all of em seem to work
love claire 
ps 7 is very old for a wabbit , he must be pampered at your mums!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just a quicky today to say hello to everyone – hope everyone’s feeling well this weekend

My drugs arrived yesterday,  nearly gave myself a heart attack when I looked at the first needles I pulled out of the pack – some mean looking pink ones – abt 5 cm long!    Didn’t fancy sticking those in me at all!    Eventually found some instructions in there and sussed they were the mixing ones and that the smaller, thinner ones were the ones that go in me….  Much relief!

Started my HRT today – seems to have gone ok far…  Piper – hope you’re still feeling ok a day ahead…

Got to dash – going out in half an hour and I’ve got wet hair and no face on yet!

Ttfn
Puss  (not in boots yet!!)
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi puss in boots it a good job u don't have to jab with the mixing needle   god u would have meager bruises 
                              love caza


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls

hi puss yes the needle had me fooled too only i stressed about it for a week or too before i sayw the nurse...phew..

hi claire...just got your pm an i repkleid but then i replied to the one that comes to my email address and then i read it says do not reply to this ...so i just worte out big email to you and its not gonna be sent....oh bugger rooh...so im not too jeened up on how to save it and post it on here...have to write yo a newy in morning....

check in woith you tomorrw night love bailey pippin


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

juliet 
doh !
love me


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls I'm Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't even begin to catch up on all those messages so if I've missed something important can someone fill me in!!!!!!

I feel a bit better for the holiday and the screaming ab dabs that I had mid week but I now have thrush!!!!!!!! (ooh lucky me!) and no Claire its not from too much sex before you ask 

Bit concerned about this PM business I usually just reply to the email bit does this mean that non of you have received my crazed ramblings and think I'm an ignorant b**ch!!!!!!!!! 

Good luck to the girls that have just started HRT

Will hopefully get back up to speed with you all soon!

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36713.new#new


----------

